# My Goldfish Tank-Goldrush



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

I shared this on the Tropical side of this forum. Thought some of you might enjoy it here as well.
It is a 90 gallon tank with a 29 gallon sump. No conventional filter. Rather, it uses a filter sock in the sump, and 4X large media bags full of Eheim media as filtration. Substrate is live Tahitian moon sand.Smooth stones from a landscape supply. Plants are artificial. Lighting is a bit overkill, as I used to keep this planted. They are 2X 54 wt T-5 Giesemann aquaflora. Now I just don't change the bulbs as needed for plants, since these don't grow.;-)
Water returns with an external Blueline pump through locline.This tank used to be my saltwater reef.
2X Ranchu
3X Oranda
{butterfly was removed & rehomed due to heavy flow-calico ranchu passed..rip}
kuhli and sewellia loaches
1 olive nerite I have had for years
so without further ado..


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Gorgeous goldies and tank. I'm going crazy trying to find your loaches though. Are they even in the pictures?


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

LOL..no. I do have some pics.Will find and post them later. Shhh..supposed to be working.;-) thank you!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Probably the prettiest goldfish tank I have ever seen to be honest. They're so messy I always find the tanks don't look that nice. You did a good job!! (I think I seen your YT videos before and after you made your tank like this) small world!


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Thank you so much! 
Back to work!!:-D


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Stunning tank! Your fish are in paradise.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

That is an amazing tank, and beautiful fish. Fancy goldfish are one of those fish I would love to have but just don't have the space/funds. 

This and olympia's goldfish tank have got to be the two nicest goldfish tanks I have ever seen.


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Thank you Neptune's mom and Matt. I would love to see Olympia's tank. Where can I find it?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Uhh I don't know. She has a blog/site that it's on but I forgot the name :/

PM her and ask her to post it on this thread? I think it was a planted 90g. It looked great.


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Thanks, I think I found her thread and asked for an update.


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Update!
I changed back to live plants again


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

So awesome. Makes me want a goldfish tank.


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)




----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

and...two new additions!:-D
Ranchu


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

crown pearlscale..this is a fun fish, lots of personality!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

OMG too cute ! Beautiful too!


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

TIL goldfish like classical music. They're really beautiful KS


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

videos


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Oh, this is beautiful!!

I'm in the long, slow process of getting things together for a large goldfish tank, and this is something to strive for!  

Do you mind to give me the idiots guide to how your sump/filter is set up? I have NO IDEA what most of the terms mean, as I'm *just* starting to get educated about goldfish and larger tank filtration/sumps/what-have-you, but I'm always looking for information.  

No pressure, as I know it's a lot to ask, and I completely understand if you're too busy, or if it's just too much information to post/write down.  

Your tank is beautiful, and I love that you have it planted successfully! I'd read that it can be hard to plant a goldfish tank because they eat the plants, but this is lovely! Very zen quality with the minimal décor but it really packs a punch visually.


----------

